

Why Cooking Sucks - juanplusjuan
http://www.cafe.com/r/77e4f02a-081e-41dd-a100-2dce15f2596b/1/how-cooking-for-others-can-be-selfish

======
Cyranix
Original title please: "An Argument for Never Cooking Again".

As a personal reflection I suppose it's a decent piece of writing, but I
wouldn't call it a strong argument — at least not of HN caliber. The author
focuses only on social dynamics and personal psychology, avoiding any
pragmatic points such as focused practice to improve efficiency or the
economics of ingredient availability and value of kitchen labor.

Also, as a man who cooks with other men and women, all of whom respect the
importance of good food and the people who make it... I feel badly for someone
whose view of the world includes this massive overgeneralization:

    
    
      > People cook — particularly women, but not only women —
      > because they think people are going to notice them,
      > and love them, but almost no one thinks about who made
      > what they're eating or how it got on the table. They're
      > just hungry, and they eat, and they sometimes say thank
      > you, and then they forget about it.

------
JeffL
Probably doing anything because you feel obligated to or because you're trying
to impress people sucks. Not sure if that is particular to cooking or not.

I do think it's possible to find joy in learning how to cook a few things
really well, but only if you like it, and only when you want to.

